# Mark Bugs - Charm



## kevkev (16/8/16)

http://markbugs.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=66

*MarkBugs* is marking the beginning of a new series of innovatory products with _*Charm*_, our breaking new 21 mm stainless steel ATOMISER, that has unique features and a special design, with top cap as radiator for heat dispersing (diffusing) , that makes it adaptable and functional in 2 different ways: bottom feeding or dripper.

Based on the feedback from our customers we started months ago the designing, creating and testing process of a revolutionary product with unique features and the result is _*Charm*_ing for the MarkBugs Team and surely for our clients.

*Dimensions:*

- height:

with delrin (adapter) drip tip -37 mm
with regular drip tip - 41mm

- weight 47 grams


*The base:*

- 510 connection with a changeable silver plated center pin (one for dripping and one foe bottom feeding)
- dual air channels milled directly into the base that feed the air under the coils for
- air flow control is provided by the three slotted ring, which can be positioned to use the _*Charm*_ dual coil or single coil and it is hold together with the base by an oring. This AFC ring will adjust even when the atty is placed on the battery holder.
- on the wall of the base above each air channel the _*Charm*_ has a coil position groove helping the user to build easier
- the posts are very thick and strong designed to reduce the vapor chamber and allow thick screws (3mm) that can be adjust with a flat screwdriver
- the post are designed to accommodate one or two coils (user preference)
- the negative post is milled into the base
- the posts holes will accommodate wires max 2.5mm diameter
- peek insulation
- 2 orings which will seal together the base and the cap
- one small groove to control the correct position with the cap

_*The cap:*_

- it is designed around the air flow control system
- inside of the cap you will find a system that has the role to direct the air on the side of the coils
- on the outside the _*Charm*_ logo is placed opposite to the guidance notch
- the air flow control ring is placed and hold together by an oring with the heat dispersing system by an oring
- the heat dispersing system it is screwed on to the cap

_*The mouth piece:*_

- has two components one delrin piece that can be used as directly as a mouth piece and has the role of an adapter for regular drip tips
- the adapter plays a perfect role as a heat insulator
- the second component is the stainless steel one oring small regular drip tip

The Charm will come with a bag of spare and a large & tall delrin mouth piece for a better MTL experience.

We have to tell you that this batch will be limited to 500 pcs and it is very possible not be redone again.

For the US market, we have to tell you that one of our resellers received the product before 8th of August and we'll be able to sell it after that date.

*Warranty*
One year if used in proper conditions

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cespian (16/8/16)

130 Euro (R2K)...


----------



## stevie g (16/8/16)

Now that appeals to me more than a OL16 or Nuppin.


----------

